# Tandem English -Spanish in Mexico city.



## Kika06 (Jan 12, 2010)

hi everyone! 
Im looking for a Tandem, your English for my SPanish. Im in México city. 
If you are interested pls reply me back or send me a pv msg.! 

Gracias! 

My interests: 
Movies, photography, socializing, going dancing, museums, or just chatting... etc.:clap2:


----------



## Alexandro (Feb 3, 2010)

Kika06 said:


> hi everyone!
> Im looking for a Tandem, your English for my SPanish. Im in México city.
> If you are interested pls reply me back or send me a pv msg.!
> 
> ...


----------

